# Solenoid issue?



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Hi all, today my car suddenly showed gearbox warning light and only the 1/3/5/R gears are working. You guys reckon this is a solenoid issue? Any point of going to the dealer or might as well straight go to independent and have them fix. Car is MY09 with Cobb reflash of the ecu and tranny.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Personally I'd firstly pull the code and see what the exact fault is, then I'd probably head to my local indy to simply drop the oil pan and examine the valve chest, if it's something bigger discovered at that point you can still decide to go HPC route and your only down small bucks with the Indy examination, plus you'll have a better understanding of the problem which may give you some leverage with the HPC.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Fair point, will dig my cobb out tomorrow and see what fault comes up.


Cheers!


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

tomgtr said:


> Fair point, will dig my cobb out tomorrow and see what fault comes up.
> 
> 
> Cheers!


No probs mate , hopefully it's only a solenoid that's stuck, to be fair most of the time it's a small issue with the gearboxes unless the circlips fail which probably wouldn't leave you with limp mode and more likely leave you stranded with a casing full of bits, there's people better placed to know the exact nature of the failure and a good Indy will know pretty quickly. Hope your back up and running very soon :thumbsup:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

P073X would show up It could be P0731,P0732,P0737. Mine did it after reinstalling the valvebody wrong after relining it it never showed up anymore.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

enshiu said:


> P073X would show up It could be P0731,P0732,P0737. Mine did it after reinstalling the valvebody wrong after relining it it never showed up anymore.



P2832 came up, think not in Bens list. Any ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

tomgtr said:


> P2832 came up, think not in Bens list. Any ideas?


sorry to hear this.

sounds like Shift Fork 'A' Position Circuit

i think first port of call should be Visscher Nissan HPC. Other modified GT-R which have seen oem gearbox parts fail have been looked after but based on case by case. If no joy Richard @ Total Car concept Holland are able to repair


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> sorry to hear this.
> 
> sounds like Shift Fork 'A' Position Circuit
> 
> i think first port of call should be Visscher Nissan HPC. Other modified GT-R which have seen oem gearbox parts fail have been looked after but based on case by case. If no joy Richard @ Total Car concept Holland are able to repair


Ok thanks for your answer Ben, yep figured the same. Was actually thinking to first go to tcc but they are closed till next year. Is this something Visscher will repair or will they simply want to replace the box


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

tomgtr said:


> Ok thanks for your answer Ben, yep figured the same. Was actually thinking to first go to tcc but they are closed till next year. Is this something Visscher will repair or will they simply want to replace the box


If jerry gets the ok from Nissan will be whole brand new box


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> If jerry gets the ok from Nissan will be whole brand new box


Yep just spoke to Jerry, they just replacing another box now which also didnt shift into even gears and this was due to solenoid issue. Car going there this pm. Will be a few weeks in rental then.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> If jerry gets the ok from Nissan will be whole brand new box


Am I correct in saying Nissan will still need a valid warranty on the car to replace the box ? Or will they replace such failure regardless? :nervous:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> Am I correct in saying Nissan will still need a valid warranty on the car to replace the box ? Or will they replace such failure regardless? :nervous:


Without having a look yet Nissan suspects solenoid. They will have the car tomorrow. Normally should be replaced under warrantee but if not TCC can sort for a lot less then new gearbox so not freaking out quite yet.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hope you get sorted out mate and hopefully at the least expense to you, best of luck with it.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Just got message from my HPC, new gear box on the way. Not a solenoid issue but indeed some issues with shift fork as Ben said. If I understand correctly in US they at last started repairing gearboxes in stead of the crazy replacement policy. But not unhappy with a new box and all the talk about warranty denials is as proven many times indeed unfunded. Nissan do take care of their customers and I'm very happy with the service I get from my HPC.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Great news, you must be fairly relieved!


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

*MrB* said:


> Great news, you must be fairly relieved!


Sure am. Look, I wouldn't have bought a new gear box thats for sure. Local tuner could have fixed for very little. But the pain of organizing transport etc just a pain. This is a lot easier, new gear box can't be a bad thing and replacement car should be part of dealers cost now too. So yes, me happy!


----------

